# Offizielle Startdaten - UPDATE 18.08.2008



## Bluescreen07 (15. August 2008)

*Vorab-Veröffentlichung OFFENEN BETA-ZUGANG:* 07/09/08
*VORSPRUNG FÜR LIVE-SPIEL:* 15/09/08; 

Quelle: EA Store


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

juuhu infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tovakill (15. August 2008)

so lange noch bis zur open beta -_-


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

outsch... das Datum tut fast schon weh


----------



## ExInferis (15. August 2008)

Hey, ausser einem antesten und schon mal die Klassen "anfühlen" habt ihr eh nichts von der Beta. Könnt doch nichts mit ins Live-Spiel nehmen. Also nicht ganz so tragisch!


----------



## Bobtronic2 (15. August 2008)

Nice New´s

nur hätte man sich die Pre echt sparen können :-((


----------



## kos24 (15. August 2008)

nur 3 Tage für Pre? Das echt mal wenig. Hätte ich 1 Woche gedacht.
Nun gut hauptsache es kommt endlich.


----------



## Dannie (15. August 2008)

das soll ne open bea sein o.- viel zu kurz 
und noch viel zulang hin o.- 

aba wayne ^.^

Hauptsache es gibt ein Datum


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Bitte postet ganz viele Shadow Warrior Bilder und Videos


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

Es war klar, das die Open Beta nicht lange ausfallen wird.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich würd mal warten bis es jemand bestätigt und dann erst ins Tal der Tränen stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich es schon fast eine Frechheit finde, eine "Open"-Beta so
dermaßen kurz ausfallen zu lassen.
Man lockt die Leute zum kauf von etwas, das man gerademal 3 Tage lang benützen kann?
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dann hätte ich sicher nicht bestellt auf Amazon. -.-

Bin enttäuscht, muss i offen zugeben!


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

Open Beta =/= Headstart. Open Beta geht immerhin 2 ganze Wochen. Headstart ist 3 Tage eher. Du wirst Charactere nicht mit kopieren können, daher Sinnfrei für alle aktuellen Beta-Tester die Open Beta zu spielen.


----------



## Duranir (15. August 2008)

Naja DU hattest ja das Glück, es bei Amazon zu bekommen. Ich als Warhammer Fan holte es mir verspätet bei Ebay... und da is es nicht ganz so billig -,-
Aber was solls... Is nen Sammlerstück wert.. immerhin


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

Hab ich mich verschaut?
Das der Headstart auch noch anfällt wusste ich.
Ähm... ok, die Open-Beta dauert 8 Tage, sorry!
Meiner Meinung nach aber auch etwas sehr kurz ausgefallen.



Duranir schrieb:


> Naja DU hattest ja das Glück, es bei Amazon zu bekommen. Ich als Warhammer Fan holte es mir verspätet bei Ebay... und da is es nicht ganz so billig -,-
> Aber was solls... Is nen Sammlerstück wert.. immerhin



Naja, ich hab meine aber auch am 27. März bestellt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (15. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich es schon fast eine Frechheit finde, eine "Open"-Beta so
> dermaßen kurz ausfallen zu lassen.
> Man lockt die Leute zum kauf von etwas, das man gerademal 3 Tage lang benützen kann?
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dann hätte ich sicher nicht bestellt auf Amazon. -.-
> ...



Mhh du weißt schon das es einen Unterschied zwischen "Open-Beta" und "Headstart" gibt?

Die Open-beta ist für alle Leute, die eine PO version haben. Es dient GOA eher als Stresstest. Es ist nunmal eine Beta, danach werden ALLE Chas usw. einfach gelöscht!
Bei dem Headstart hingegen handelt es sich, wie der Name vermuten lässt, um einen früheren Beginng für die PO´ler. Das heißt wenn du diese Version besitzt, darfst du 3 Tage vorher anfangen zu spielen. Hier wird aber NICHTS gelöscht. Du nimmst alle deine erspielten Sachen mit in den richtigen Releasetag.

Also von daher verstehe ich deinen Ärger nicht. Eine beta ist eh komplett wurscht, auser um bisschen was zu testen. Wird eh alles gelöscht. Und es ist nunmal ein reihner Bonus. wer sich die ganzen PO Sachen nur wegen der Beta gekauft hat, ist eh bescheuert. Von daher freu dich, dass du 3Tage vorher beginnen kannst ohne mehr geld bezahlen zu müssen (auf die version am 28ten August deut)


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Mhh du weißt schon das es einen Unterschied zwischen "Open-Beta" und "Headstart" gibt?
> 
> Die Open-beta ist für alle Leute, die eine PO version haben. Es dient GOA eher als Stresstest. Es ist nunmal eine Beta, danach werden ALLE Chas usw. einfach gelöscht!
> Bei dem Headstart hingegen handelt es sich, wie der Name vermuten lässt, um einen früheren Beginng für die PO´ler. Das heißt wenn du diese Version besitzt, darfst du 3 Tage vorher anfangen zu spielen. Hier wird aber NICHTS gelöscht. Du nimmst alle deine erspielten Sachen mit in den richtigen Releasetag.
> ...



Ich habe mich schon ausgebessert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm... das ich von der Open-Beta nichts mitnehmen kann weiß ich, ich wollte nur mal Zeit haben, um alle Klassen durchzutesten, welche sich am besten Spielt usw. ...
Aber in 8 Tagen dürfte das schon sehr stressig werden, da komm ich sicher nicht dazu.
In den 3 Tagen vom Headstart, wollte ich schon wissen welche Klasse ich spielen möchte. Naja, es wird sich zeigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon ausgebessert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso sollten 8 tage nicht reichen um jede klasse anzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

sicher werden 8 tage reichen um alle klassen ma zu testen und sich die gebiete und quests ma anzugucken, und das das nur  3 tage Headstart  sind ist ok und reicht aus den anderen pöbelnden bauern etwas zuvor zu kommen um  damit in ruhe quests zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Klick mich!
> 
> Bin eigentlich kein fan der Ordnung, und mag auch keine Ranged DDs, aber ich werde wohl trotzdem einen SW rollen..was der an dmg rausdrückt ist ja jenseits von gut und böse - und scheinbar spielt er sich auch noch recht lustig
> 
> ...


Er ist nicht einer der TopDD'ler. Dafür hält er zuviel aus. balance zwischen damage <-> aushalten ist immer gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung warum sich hier soviele Leute über eine "kurze" Open Beta aufregen...da diese ohnehin nur ein Belastungstest für die Server ist, und man ncihts mitnehmen kann ins Livespiel....wayne?

Und drei Tage Headstart sind mehr als genug...alles andere wöre denjenigen die nicht am HS teilnehmen gegenüber einfach nicht fair.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Es war klar, das die Open Beta nicht lange ausfallen wird.



Ja genau quatschkopf, ich kenn Leute aus deiner gilde die haben mir mitte juni vorgerechnet das die Open Beta von afnang august bis Mitte september geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIt.: ich denke man kann durchaus etwas aufgebracht sein , wenn man bedenkt das viele von einer längeren open beta ausgingen und nichtnur von ca einer woche.
schön und gut wenn man ja "nur Serverbelastung testen möchte" (Mutter Theresa beschönigung durch Copy&Paste argumente), aber das die breite Masse sich mehr erhofft hat sollte man trotzdem nicht einfach so vergessen.
Berechtigt oder nicht.


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

sachn gibts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

Btw. Herumflamen innerhalb der eigenen Community einstellen hab ich vorhin vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst weint meine Plüschmaus!


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. August 2008)

Möchtest du etwa Flamen? Ich glaub das ist gegen Netiquette.


----------



## Manic2320 (15. August 2008)

Bin gespannd ob das Stimmt.
8 Tage Open Beta naja ist ein reiner Stresstest, naja vielleicht kommen die PO CE Besitzer doch noch in die Closed Beta, kann mir nicht denken das die Amis noch bis 07.09 warten müssen wenn sie jetzt schon den Cleint laden können.

Ich dachte der Headstart der CE ist am 12.09? dachte das zumindest irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Curentix (15. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Ähm... das ich von der Open-Beta nichts mitnehmen kann weiß ich, ich wollte nur mal Zeit haben, um alle Klassen durchzutesten, welche sich am besten Spielt usw. ...
> Aber in 8 Tagen dürfte das schon sehr stressig werden, da komm ich sicher nicht dazu.



Wieder ein Vollpfosten der sich die Defintion von Open-_*BETA*_ nicht Bewusst ist....


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Wieder ein Vollpfosten der sich die Defintion von Open-_*BETA*_ nicht Bewusst ist....



Ach... dann erklär mir die "Definition" von -->OPEN<-- Beta!


----------



## Curentix (15. August 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Ach... dann erklär mir die "Definition" von -->OPEN<-- Beta!





> Sometimes, beta tests are referred to as "open" or "closed". A closed beta test has a limited number of spots open for testing, while an open beta has either an unlimited number of spots (i.e. anyone who wants to can participate) or a very large number of spots in cases where opening it up to everyone is impractical.



Der ganzer Text:




> What Does Being in "Beta" Mean?
> 
> By Daniel Nations, About.com
> 
> ...



Wenn du kein Englisch kannst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Eine Beta ist keine Demoversion für euch wo ihr schonmal für euch alles austesten könnt was ihr dann in der Vollversion spielen werdet...

Eine Beta ist für die Entwickler da um Bugs, Stresstest usw. auszuführen...  da ist es egal ob da OPEN vor steht oder nicht, Open heißt nur das JEDER rein kann und nicht das es eine kleine Demo-Version für Zukünftige Spieler ist, das vergessen einige...


----------



## hanktheknife (15. August 2008)

> Vorab-Veröffentlichung OFFENEN BETA-ZUGANG: 07/09/08


Bis man das Spiel geladen hat und installiert, ist der 18.09. da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (15. August 2008)

Nach dem 5 oder 6 Headstart  aus dem MMO Genre wird man sehr gelassen :-)

Keep Cool alles wird gut


----------



## LoC_Ruin (15. August 2008)

Wie is das jetzt dann mit der SE PO? Die haben ja nen verkürzen Head Start angeblich, aba nachdem wir mit der CE 3 Tage haben, wieviel haben dann die?


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Englisch kannst, ist das nicht mein Problem.



Das lustige daran is, es is zwar die Definition der Closed/Open Beta... aber was hat das damit zu tun, was ich geschrieben hab.
Nur weil du jetzt probierst, mich so hinzustellen als hätte ich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, heißt das nicht, dass es so ist!

Für mich ist eine Closed Beta:
Der Hersteller will wissen ob die Funktionen welche sie bereitstellen (Beispiel: RvR Area) anständig funktionieren, ohne Bugs und sonstiges.
Ob die Spieler damit zu frieden sind, welche Probleme sie dabei gefunden haben, was ihnen gefallen oder weniger gefallen hat. Es muss (?)
ein Formular ausgefüllt werden, in welchem alle diese Sachen von den Testern definiert werden können.
Es geht eig. fast nur um den Hersteller - der Spassfaktor einer Closed Beta ist für den Spieler fast 0.

Für mich ist eine Open Beta:
Eig. vom Prinzip her das selbe wie die Closed, nur das alles freigeschaltet ist, man kann alles ausprobieren und testen. (In dem Fall halt jetzt
nur bis Stufe 20 und Tier 1 & 2).
Man kann sich selbst ein Bild von dem Spiel machen, alles ausprobieren, ein Formular ausfüllen und dem Entwickler schreiben was einem nicht
passt oder wo man einen Bug gefunden hat.
Hierbei geht es auch um den Hersteller - aber nicht nur. Sondern auch um den Spieler, und dieser soll auch seine ersten Erfahrungen hier machen
können. Der Spassfaktor ist hier auch für den Spieler gegeben.


So... wenn ich hier jetzt irgendetwas falsch verstanden haben sollte, dann klär mich auf... -.-


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie is das jetzt dann mit der SE PO? Die haben ja nen verkürzen Head Start angeblich, aba nachdem wir mit der CE 3 Tage haben, wieviel haben dann die?



Habe ich mich grade auch gefragt. Würde ich schon ziemlich dreist finden das SE-POler die gleiche HS länge bekommen wie CE-POler...


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

Verdammt... sorry...
Doppelpost!


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

Sich selber zu zitieren ist nicht so der Bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (15. August 2008)

Sry ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte du hälst dich selbst für so zitat würdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Sich selber zu zitieren ist nicht so der Bringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin hier aufm Board noch neu, war keine Absicht... ein wenig verklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (15. August 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Sry ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol... klar!^^
Ne, so eingebildet bin ich (noch? ^^) nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (15. August 2008)

Hoffe das es hilfreich ist 


http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Open_Beta


----------



## Lord of Madness (16. August 2008)

hmmm ich würde mal abwarten, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die open beta so spät anfängt....


----------



## Drakenx (16. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde mal abwarten, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die open beta so spät anfängt....




Open Beta = Offen für alle.

Aber die CE Besitzer sollten, wie auch in Amerika eine Einladung für die Closed Beta bekommen. Zweiklassengesellschaft ftw! Vielen Dank GOA - Für was zahl ich 80 EUR?


----------



## Arben (16. August 2008)

Gratulation Drakenx, du hast mit Erfolg nicht verstanden worum is bei der CEbeta geht.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Open Beta = Offen für alle.
> 
> Aber die CE Besitzer sollten, wie auch in Amerika eine Einladung für die Closed Beta bekommen. Zweiklassengesellschaft ftw! Vielen Dank GOA - Für was zahl ich 80 EUR?



Falsch.. offen für alle PO Besitzer

Es gibt keine richtige Open Beta wo man sich den Clienten einfach runterladen kann und losspielt.
Das Open bezieht sich eher auf die NDA, d.h. jeder Betatester darf frei über WAR berichten.

Dass sich alle über die kurze Betazeit aufregen ist doch klar. Da sieht man genau wer die PO einzeln gekauft hat bzw. für teures Geld bei Ebay.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Open Beta = Offen für alle.


Open Beta = keine NDA - nur für Besitzer des Pre-Order Packs (CE) und Tester der früheren Testphasen! (NICHT FÜR ALLE)



Drakenx schrieb:


> Aber die CE Besitzer sollten, wie auch in Amerika eine Einladung für die Closed Beta bekommen. Zweiklassengesellschaft ftw! Vielen Dank GOA - Für was zahl ich 80 EUR?


 *Inhalt der Collector's Edition:*


Ein exklusives Mauspad

Eine exklusive und offizielle Games Workshop-Miniatur von GAZBAG & GRUMLOK, den Anführern der Grünhäute, welche mit dem Tabletop-Spiel kompatibel ist (unmontiert und unbemalt)

AUFTAKT ZU WAR, ein 128 Seiten starkes gebundenes Comic-Buch

DIE KUNST VON WARHAMMER ONLINE, ein 224 Seiten starker gebundener Kunstband mit einer Sammlung von Original-Kunstwerken des Spiels

FOLIANT DER ERKENNTNIS: Erhöht vorübergehend den EP-Erhalt um +10%

Bonusquests: Zwölf (12) aufregende Spielquests für zusätzliche Abenteuer an der Front

Bonus-Questbelohnungen: Zwölf (12) Spielgegenstände, die euch auf euren Reisen helfen werden

Bonus-Charaktertitel: Zwölf (12) Titel, die von euren Heldentaten in der Welt künden

Bonus-Charakterindividualisierungsoptionen: Zwölf (12) einzigartige Charakterköpfe


----------



## hanktheknife (16. August 2008)

> Dass sich alle über die kurze Betazeit aufregen ist doch klar. Da sieht man genau wer die PO einzeln gekauft hat bzw. für teures Geld bei Ebay.


10 Euro für 1x reinschnuppern ist ja wohl teuer genug, das Spiel kann man sich immer noch kaufen. Es ist aber ärgerlich 80 Euro in den Sand zu setzen, denn durch die NDA weiß sowieso keiner, wie das Spiel wirklich ist. Es kann genau wie bei Hellgate oder AOC werden, Garantie gibts keine und dann sieht man sich wieder bei WOW.


----------



## dawii (16. August 2008)

zum glück weiß ich wie das spiel ist danke beta key vom freund und ja die 80€ sind für mich auch in sand gesetzt und die 3 tage früher spielen werde ich auch nicht richtig ausnutzen müssen da die in der beta gewesen sind eh alle quests kennen 

lol WAYNE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> 10 Euro für 1x reinschnuppern ist ja wohl teuer genug, das Spiel kann man sich immer noch kaufen. Es ist aber ärgerlich 80 Euro in den Sand zu setzen, denn durch die NDA weiß sowieso keiner, wie das Spiel wirklich ist. Es kann genau wie bei Hellgate oder AOC werden, Garantie gibts keine und dann sieht man sich wieder bei WOW.



1. Die PO kostet nichts, sie ist bestandteil der CE. Die 10&#8364; sind nur sowas wie eine Anzahlung auf die CE !!!
2. Wer hat dich gezwungen die CE zu kaufen ? Nur nochmal als Info : Die CE ist für Fans gedacht und nicht für leute die in WAR nur mal "reinschnuppern" wollen. Für solche Leute gibt es die normale Verkaufsversion.
3. Ist es bei anderen Spielen denn anders ? Der Kauf von Computerspielen ist immer nen Risikogeschäft. Man weiss nie vorher ob das Spiel einen umhaut oder nicht. Nur weil jemand schreibt "Ihm gefalle WAR nicht" muss das doch nicht auch für dich gelten.

Aber wenn das Spiel nicht gefällt gibts immer noch Ebay, so mach ich es immer.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist musst du eben warten bis das Spiel raus ist und dann entscheiden ob du es dir holst.

Dazu ist es einfach lächerlich wie hier Leute behaupten 80&#8364; für 3 Tage Open Beta bezahlt zu haben....hallo ? Die CE besteht noch aus anderen Dingen als der Open Beta. Die Open Beta ist sogar das wertloseste Extra der CE überhaupt. Man kann es nur kurzzeitig und dann nie wieder nutzen...
Das wäre so als wenn ich mir nen Auto für 20000&#8364; kaufe und dann behaupte "Pah 20000&#8364; nur fürn billiges Radio sind aber teuer".
Der CE liegen massig extras bei, die mehr als 80&#8364; wert sind. Freut euch sogar, die BC-CE hat damals 120&#8364; gekostet und es war grad mal halb so viel drin wie bei der WAR-CE.


----------



## Vampiry (16. August 2008)

Dann hoff ich mal das Amazon früh genug liefern kann und man nicht xy-GB saugen muss.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich mal das Amazon früh genug liefern kann und man nicht xy-GB saugen muss.



Wird leider darauf hinauslaufen, die können die CE schlecht vor der SE Edition rausbringen, solange das Spiel nicht fertig ist kann es ja nicht in die Presse.
Aber wir werden das Glück haben einfach den Betaclient auf die CE Version patchen zu können, dann kommt der Headstart, und an dessen Ende geben wir unseren Code ein der in der CE Version enthalten ist und können fröhlich weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das saugen wird ein spass :/


----------



## Drakenx (16. August 2008)

Wie man doch in soo kurzer Zeit von sooo vielen Besserwissern geflamed wird.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben:

Es geht mir darum: Die Amis dürfen schon spielen (zumindest die, die die CE bestellt haben)
Jetzt werden wir dafür bestraft, jahrelang DAoC gespielt zu haben und die Amis eben nicht. Wo ist hier die Gerechtigkeit?

Nun endlich kappiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum: Die Amis dürfen schon spielen (zumindest die, die die CE bestellt haben)


Das ist nur ein Schnupperwochenende


----------



## Drakenx (16. August 2008)

ja und? mehr als wir jemals bekommen werden.

ah. falsch: wir bekommen ja das exclusive Mousepad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (16. August 2008)

> 2. Wer hat dich gezwungen die CE zu kaufen ?


Ich habe die CE nicht gekauft, nur die PO, denn ich kaufe nicht die Katze im Sack. Dadurch verliere ich nur 10 Euro und die Hoffnung auf einen BetaKey ist wie Lotto, darauf verlaß ich mich nicht. Ich habe so viele Spiele getestet und war enttäuscht, also geb ich keine 80 Euro für eine CE aus. Wenn mir das WAR doch gefallen sollte, kann ich ja jetzt noch nicht beurteilen, dann kaufe ich mir auch gerne die Standard-Version. Ich finde das selbstverständlich, daß man ein Spiel in dieser Preisklasse antesten darf.


> Wird leider darauf hinauslaufen, die können die CE schlecht vor der SE Edition rausbringen, solange das Spiel nicht fertig ist kann es ja nicht in die Presse.


Ich wette mit dir, die sind schon lange am Pressen, den Rest kann man patchen. Die Produktion braucht diesen Vorlauf.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Ich habe die CE nicht gekauft, nur die PO, denn ich kaufe nicht die Katze im Sack. Dadurch verliere ich nur 10 Euro und die Hoffnung auf einen BetaKey ist wie Lotto, darauf verlaß ich mich nicht. Ich habe so viele Spiele getestet und war enttäuscht, also geb ich keine 80 Euro für eine CE aus. Wenn mir das WAR doch gefallen sollte, kann ich ja jetzt noch nicht beurteilen, dann kaufe ich mir auch gerne die Standard-Version. Ich finde das selbstverständlich, daß man ein Spiel in dieser Preisklasse antesten darf.
> 
> Ich wette mit dir, die sind schon lange am Pressen, den Rest kann man patchen. Die Produktion braucht diesen Vorlauf.



Tja dann bist du selber Schuld. Wenn dir WAR nun nämlich gefällt gibst du sogar 10&#8364; mehr aus.
Die PO war niemals für den Einzelkauf gedacht, sondern ist wie gesagt bestandteil der CE. Von daher zieht dein Argument nicht. Die Inhalte der CE sind enorm.
Ausserdem kostet die normale Version nur 50&#8364;.

Da du laut deinem Profil ja anscheinend von WoW kommst. In WoW gabs weder ne PO noch gab es ne Trialaccounts. Trials wurden erst später eingeführt. Schön es gab die Open Beta, aber es war ne Beta und Beta ist nicht gleich Verkaufsversion.
Die Preisklasse ist übrigens vollkommen normal. Jedes Spiel was auf den Markt kommt kostet heute so 40-60&#8364; !!!

In gewisser Weise bin ich sogar etwas Schadenfroh, dass die Openbeta nur so kurz geht, denn viele Fans die ne CE zwar sicher haben, haben keine PO bekommen. Du bist aber noch gut weg gekommen. Auf Ebay sind manche PO´s ja für 50&#8364; und mehr weg gegangen. Ich bin sogar froh drüber, denn je schneller die Openbeta vorbei ist, desto schneller geht das richtige Spiel los !!!

Und auch die Open Beta in WAR ist weder eine Demo noch eine Trialversion. Wann rafft ihr das eigentlich mal ? Eine Beta dient dazu das Spiel zu verbessern !!! Wenn euch etwas in der Beta nicht gefällt schreibt ihr nen Bericht und reicht den ein !!! Ich hasse solche Aussagen von PO = Testversion


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## the Dragonfist (16. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Wie man doch in soo kurzer Zeit von sooo vielen Besserwissern geflamed wird.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






mama der hat was was ich nicht habe bääähhhhhhh.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Aber wir werden das Glück haben einfach den Betaclient auf die CE Version patchen zu können, dann kommt der Headstart, und an dessen Ende geben wir unseren Code ein der in der CE Version enthalten ist und können fröhlich weiterspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst bedenken das nicht jeder in der Beta ist und den Clienten einfach patchen kann. Der Großteil muß sich den kompletten Clienten runterladen.


----------



## Drakenx (16. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> mama der hat was was ich nicht habe bääähhhhhhh.



Hast Du auch ne konstruktive Meinung? Anscheinend nicht!


----------



## Daviii (16. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken das nicht jeder in der Beta ist und den Clienten einfach patchen kann. Der Großteil muß sich den kompletten Clienten runterladen.



Das wird ein großer Spaß werden...ob das die Server aushalten? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Das wird ein großer Spaß werden...ob das die Server aushalten? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Es ist geplant, dass WAR auch über Bittorrent heruntergeladen werden kann


----------



## diesirea (16. August 2008)

was grade mal eine woche open beta?   eine frechheit


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> was grade mal eine woche open beta?   eine frechheit



Oo?
Mal abgesehen davon das es keine Open Beta sondern lediglich eine Closed Beta mit PO Zugang ist sind sie auch nicht verpflichtet überhaupt eine Open Beta zu starten, das die dann nur eine Woche beträgt ist wohl alles andere als frech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> ja und? mehr als wir jemals bekommen werden.
> 
> ah. falsch: wir bekommen ja das exclusive Mousepad!
> 
> ...




find ich gut, weil mein mousepad ziert immernoch meine ex


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich so negativ an der kurzen Beta ? Sollen sie noch 3 Monate Open Beta testen ? Ihr wisst schon, dass sich der Release dann auch um 3 Monate nach hinten schieben würde oder ?

Würde mich ja gerne interessieren was das für Geheule gäbe, wenn sies so machen würden.

Ich sehe nix negatives an einer kurzen Open Beta. Je schneller vorbei, desto schneller kann es richtig losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (16. August 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Nice New´s
> 
> nur hätte man sich die Pre echt sparen können :-((



Stimmt. Ich war erst enttäuscht keine mehr bekommen zu haben, aber die paar Tage die man eher antesten kann, also mal echt.
Hab das Spiel im Laden meines Vertrauens mit einer Anzahkung vorbestellt. Ich bekomme dann eine Sms und habe gerade mal einen Weg von 600m oder so. D. h. ich komme schnell ran und kann gleich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so negativ an der kurzen Beta ? Sollen sie noch 3 Monate Open Beta testen ? Ihr wisst schon, dass sich der Release dann auch um 3 Monate nach hinten schieben würde oder ?
> 
> Würde mich ja gerne interessieren was das für Geheule gäbe, wenn sies so machen würden.
> 
> ...



Just a few responses to this Thread were as true as yours, Stancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/bow


----------



## HGVermillion (17. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken das nicht jeder in der Beta ist und den Clienten einfach patchen kann. Der Großteil muß sich den kompletten Clienten runterladen.



Das sind dann die ganz armen Schweine, mir grauts ja schon davor das ich die ganzen Betadaten durch meine 80kb leitung quetschen muss :/


----------



## the Dragonfist (17. August 2008)

@Drakenx  fallst du es immer noch nicht geschnallt haben solltest.
goa oder mythic packen in die CEbox sachen aus materie rein und du erhälst noch ingame items. und dafür bezahlst du 80 &#8364;.

deine 2 klassengesellschft gibt es hier nicht. du hast dafür nicht bezahlt und kriegst es deswegen nicht. aber deswegen vielleicht was anderes.

ich könnte wetten das ami´s in ihren foren rumheulen ich will das mousepad.


und ich bin froh das ich die 8 tage in die open beta kann, mir die klassen grundlegend angucken kann und danach mir meine klasse ohne gross zu überlegen aussuchen kann um dann schnellstens losspielen zu können. (ein scheusslicher satz aber was solls)

anstatt hier zu meckern über das was man nicht hat, sollte man sich freuen was man hat und das ist in der CE mehr als genug.


----------



## Sin (17. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das sind dann die ganz armen Schweine, mir grauts ja schon davor das ich die ganzen Betadaten durch meine 80kb leitung quetschen muss :/



Muharhar, viel spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (17. August 2008)

ach, waz interessiert mich da op’n beta, Hauptsachä ich kann bald mal losleg’n mit mei’m schwarzork un’ Stump’nz mosh’n


----------



## Gramarye (17. August 2008)

also ich freu mich auf war! auch wenn die open beta jetzt nich unbedingt die längste is und der headstart au net soo lang isses trotzdem prima!
und an alle die jetzt weinen: kauft euch n Lolli oder kekse, die beruhigen!


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das sind dann die ganz armen Schweine, mir grauts ja schon davor das ich die ganzen Betadaten durch meine 80kb leitung quetschen muss :/




mit 600kb/s hab ich 4 studnen gebraucht.


Dich beneid ich sicher nicht ;D


----------



## Manic2320 (17. August 2008)

So noch mal die Frage, wurde nicht irgendwo gesagt das der CE Headstart am 12.09 statt findet und der von der normalen PO am 15.09 oder hab ich mich da nur geirrt?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. August 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> So noch mal die Frage, wurde nicht irgendwo gesagt das der CE Headstart am 12.09 statt findet und der von der normalen PO am 15.09 oder hab ich mich da nur geirrt?


Da wurde bis jetzt noch nicht gesagt, ich hoffe das nächste Woche mehr Informationen kommen.

Erst werden die Leute heiß gemacht:



> *12.08.2008, 12:24 - Kai "Sterntaler" Schober - Community Manager, GOA*
> 
> Und wer sich weitere konkrete Daten wünscht, der wird heute oder morgen befriedigt werden. Doch solche Ankündigungen schreibe ich nicht in einen einzelnen Beitrag von mir persönlich. Sot etwas wird gemeinsam in allen Sprachen veröffentlicht.



und dann kommt irgendein unwichtiger Scheiß dabei raus:



> 15.08 Kai "Sterntaler" SchoberGold-Status, Commodore-Gewinn (tba), Gilden-Highlights, ...


----------



## Cyfedias (17. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> sicher werden 8 tage reichen um alle klassen ma zu testen und sich die gebiete und quests ma anzugucken, und das das nur  3 tage Headstart  sind ist ok und reicht aus den anderen pöbelnden bauern etwas zuvor zu kommen um  damit in ruhe quests zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm wenn ich sowas les drängt sich mir der gedanke auf: spiel lieber weiter wow!


----------



## the Dragonfist (17. August 2008)

mal sehen was die download server oder der bit torrent sagen. aber ne 16000er leitung sollte ausreichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brenner100 (17. August 2008)

*cool , zum glück hab ich mir noch ne pre order bei amazon besorgt.*


----------



## Rayon (17. August 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> *cool , zum glück hab ich mir noch ne pre order bei amazon besorgt.*



ich habe auch Hunger.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. August 2008)

Bestätigung:



> *Mythic Begins Preparations for September 7th Open Beta*
> 
> FAIRFAX, Va.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Aug. 18, 2008--Mythic Entertainment, an Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ:ERTS) studio, today announced that the open beta for their highly anticipated MMORPG, Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning(tm) (WAR), will begin on September 7th, 2008. This means that hundreds of thousands of fans will be able to enter the gritty fantasy world of WAR to experience the thrill of Realm vs. Realm(tm) (RvR) combat before the game goes live on September 18th, 2008.
> 
> ...


----------

